# Modulo Kernel webcam

## xuser

Ciao a tutti, io ho un portatile asus con webcam integrata, con i kernel delle altre distro prefatti funziona, ma qui non so quale sia l modulo del kernel da compilare.

da lsusb ho

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> 
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a116 Suyin Corp.
> ...

 

Invece questo è lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> ...

 

Sono dal kernel 2.6.32, la distro è ovviamente gentoo per amd64. Potete darmi una dritta? Grazie mille!

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, non lo so, ma ti propongo una soluzione forse funzionante

1) prova a mettere i driver uvc video (sono già presenti nel kernel) http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/

2) oppure prova a mettere tutto in modulo e vedi quale modulo ti viene caricato   :Rolling Eyes: 

normalmente al 99% della gente bastano i primi (me incluso)

------------------

edit: come volevasi dimostrare, la tua webcam è supportata dagli uvc video (vedi sito web: c'è anche la tua)   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a116 Suyin Corp. 

 

----------

